# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  #12's SD log

## number twelve

after doing a lot a research and asking lots of questions (thanks tank) im going to be starting a 4 week cycle of Superdrol on monday. i am 20 yrs old 185 lbs roughly 12-13% bf.

first off a link to my diet can be found here:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=280280

i have a pretty fast metabolism so i try to take in as many cals and protein as i can.
the superdrol i am taking is oxodrol-12 by IDS (formerly Webber pharmaceuticals) im am going to run 12/24/24/24 which i will take in the morning and then with a pro/carb meal a few hours b4 i lift.
my support supps are being loaded up a few days b4 my cycle starts and will be taken ED throughout split up am/pm. they are as follows:

3 g flax
1500mg milk thistle
1000 mg ff niacin
Hawthorne berry: 1500mg ed
RYR: 1200mg
CoQ10: 120mg 1 week prior &1st & first 2 weeks pct

i bought my pct supps from lion, they are:
clomid weeks 1-2 100mg ed
2-4 70 mg ed
myogenx
liquidex 4 weeks 25 mg ed

i really only care about strength (adding some size will be nice tho  :7up:  )
if i gain and keep 10-15 lbs ill be more than happy.
i base my workouts on heavy compound and olympic lifts, however, i will remove powercleans from my routine to avoid injury. (i recently tweaked my left wrist snowboarding so i dont wanna aggravate it)

my current max lifts are:

365 squat
425 deadlift
285 flat bench

i take a lot of pride in having proper form in all of my lifts so that isnt much of a problem there.

my strength goals are:
405 squat (at least)
495 deadlift
335 bench

regardless of whether they are attainable or not, its what im shooting for.
im gonna post every day to let you guys know how im doin so be on the lookout! thanks for all the help and if anyone has any input feel free to lemme know!
-#12

----------


## notorious_mem

nice lifts

----------


## Shane35aa

You might want to throw in some taurine with that. I started using after a bad back pump the second week. Next time I'll take it all the way through. I also threw in some cranberry extract cause i read a couple places this stuff could be hard on the kidneys. Not sure if that helped but its cheap enuff and better safe than sorry, just my .02 Good luck

----------


## number twelve

> You might want to throw in some taurine with that. I started using after a bad back pump the second week. Next time I'll take it all the way through. I also threw in some cranberry extract cause i read a couple places this stuff could be hard on the kidneys. Not sure if that helped but its cheap enuff and better safe than sorry, just my .02 Good luck


thanks bro ill pick some up!

----------


## number twelve

i also read somethin about vitamin E. should i add that in anywhere?

----------


## Shane35aa

I didn't but I take Mega-Man Sport MV from GNC ( only thing I'd buy there) 
I'd definately take a good mulit vitamin

----------


## number twelve

> I didn't but I take Mega-Man Sport MV from GNC ( only thing I'd buy there) 
> I'd definately take a good mulit vitamin


yeh im takin animal paks..im pretty happy with it

----------


## NightTrain

good luck #12, i just finished my cycle, so i will watch this to see if i can answer any questions..... 'Train

----------


## UpstateTank

> i also read somethin about vitamin E. should i add that in anywhere?


400iu 1 hr b4 workout, and 400 iu pwo

good luck 12!

----------


## Shane35aa

Hey Tank...why do you add the Vit E?

----------


## UpstateTank

> Hey Tank...why do you add the Vit E?


helps to minimize damage to your cells and aid in recovery
here check this out its kinda cool: read the section about physical exercise
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antioxidants


*someone correct me if im wrong*

----------


## number twelve

> helps to minimize damage to your cells and aid in recovery
> here check this out its kinda cool: read the section about physical exercise
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antioxidants
> 
> 
> *someone correct me if im wrong*


hey tank i read something similar. also i have read in one of the stickies in the pct forum about using vitamin e during pct.

----------


## UpstateTank

> hey tank i read something similar. also i have read in one of the stickies in the pct forum about using vitamin e during pct.


yup i preloaded it for my m1t cycle, have been taking it throughout the cycle and will continue taking it through the entire duration of pct

----------


## K.Biz

looks like a good cycle number twelve. im starting my methyl drol cycle tomorrow. good to know i got someone along with me starting there cycle around the same time. cant wait to be keep track of your results as well. Good luck bro!

I added the red yeast rice as a support supp (2 caps daily). mabye give that a thought?

----------


## number twelve

> looks like a good cycle number twelve. im starting my methyl drol cycle tomorrow. good to know i got someone along with me starting there cycle around the same time. cant wait to be keep track of your results as well. Good luck bro!
> 
> I added the red yeast rice as a support supp (2 caps daily). mabye give that a thought?



hey bro im takin 1200 mg a day i RYR= red yeast rice.

----------


## K.Biz

oh woops didnt see that. ok just checkin

----------


## Shane35aa

Thanks Upstate. I'm gonna add E to my next one too

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

Good luck with everything, I am about a week and a half into my SD cycle and I am loving the transformations I am seeing. As you probably remember from my thread in the Member's Pictures section, I am using it during my cut and I am actually gaining quite a bit of size while leaning out. 

The one thing I am concerned about for you is when you work out. I know you said that you were going to be taking the superdrol in the morning and then an hour before workout. Make sure to keep it consistent in the system, for example I take one at about 9 AM, then another at about 8PM, this helps to keep everything on a constant plane. Also, sleep is the most anabolic time, so why not have it late at night (if it works with your schedule)?

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

I know taking it before workout gives you the "mental edge", and if it helps that much go for it, but unless you are working out late at night it may be better to wait to take it.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Good luck with everything, I am about a week and a half into my SD cycle and I am loving the transformations I am seeing. As you probably remember from my thread in the Member's Pictures section, I am using it during my cut and I am actually gaining quite a bit of size while leaning out. 
> 
> The one thing I am concerned about for you is when you work out. I know you said that you were going to be taking the superdrol in the morning and then an hour before workout. Make sure to keep it consistent in the system, for example I take one at about 9 AM, then another at about 8PM, this helps to keep everything on a constant plane. *Also, sleep is the most anabolic time, so why not have it late at night* (if it works with your schedule)?


b/c it can interfere with your body's natural release of nighttime hormones...I never took SD past 6-7pm

----------


## number twelve

> Good luck with everything, I am about a week and a half into my SD cycle and I am loving the transformations I am seeing. As you probably remember from my thread in the Member's Pictures section, I am using it during my cut and I am actually gaining quite a bit of size while leaning out. 
> 
> The one thing I am concerned about for you is when you work out. I know you said that you were going to be taking the superdrol in the morning and then an hour before workout. Make sure to keep it consistent in the system, for example I take one at about 9 AM, then another at about 8PM, this helps to keep everything on a constant plane. Also, sleep is the most anabolic time, so why not have it late at night (if it works with your schedule)?


thanks for the suggestion bro, but i i think im gonna try to do one at/around 10 am and the 2nd at/around 5pm. and im always supposed to eat a meal when i take it right??

----------


## number twelve

> b/c it can interfere with your body's natural release of nighttime hormones...I never took SD past 6-7pm


thanks for clearing that up tank

----------


## K.Biz

i took mine today at 12 and i have to take it at 6.... i got up a lil late  :Frown: ... bad way to start my cycle huh? anyway my current cycle will be 1 @ 9am and then 1 @ 3pm

and upstate thanks for the info on the hormonal release at night. good to know.

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

> b/c it can interfere with your body's natural release of nighttime hormones...I never took SD past 6-7pm


Really? Wow, thanks for shedding light on that subject, I have been taking mine at about 8-9PM.

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

Upstate, do you happen to know the half-life for SD?

----------


## K.Biz

> Upstate, do you happen to know the half-life for SD?


6 hours i believe

----------


## UpstateTank

> 6 hours i believe


thats it!

----------


## number twelve

took my first pill today about an hour and 1/2 ago...i dont know if its in my head or if im feeling this shit. my head is spinning a lil. its prob my imagination but whatever. regardless im gonna destroy my bi's today 
WOOOO :7up:

----------


## K.Biz

yo i know what your saying. I ripped my back and bi's yesterday, def placebo, but i swear i felt a lil somthing

----------


## UpstateTank

^^
If you think its fun now, wait till it *really* kicks in for you boys!

----------


## number twelve

Just Bi's and stomach today 
im gonna be posting pics in the pics forum so go check em out!

im on a very customized training split...i do bi's and chest twice for every time i hit everything else. i feel they are my most lagging parts due to injuries(chest/shoulder) and bi's(being a quarterback and not caring about bi's) so anyways...
i had great mental focus today and had a sick pump. i cant wait till this shit kicks in and its not just my imagination! lol
Barbell curls:
(weight x reps)
65 x 10
85 x 10
105 x 6
135 x 2
105 x 6

Alternating Hammer Curls:
50 x 10
55 x 6
50 x 6

single arm concentration curls on reverse preacher bench (lol tough to describe)

each arm
40 x 8
40 x 7
40 x 7

i got a rediculous pump from these..i was squeezing so hard and really felt it.

reverse curls
75 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10

Stomach (1 set each all to failure)

incline twisting situps
incline pelvic thrusts and leg raises
hanging leg raises

i was pretty happy with how things went today, and since im hitting bi's twice as often i can go really vary my workouts. i was out of the gym in 45 mins.

----------


## UpstateTank

> Just Bi's and stomach today 
> im gonna be posting pics in the pics forum so go check em out!
> 
> im on a very customized training split...i do bi's and chest twice for every time i hit everything else. i feel they are my most lagging parts due to injuries(chest/shoulder) and bi's(being a quarterback and not caring about bi's) so anyways...
> i had great mental focus today and had a sick pump. i cant wait till this shit kicks in and its not just my imagination! lol
> Barbell curls:
> (weight x reps)
> 65 x 10
> 85 x 10
> ...


showoff!!! :7up:

----------


## number twelve

> showoff!!!


yeaaa boii haha i had to show the ladies in the gym how its done :1laugh:

----------


## ronan the barbarian

> yeaaa boii haha i had to show the ladies in the gym how its done


dont get women in my gym,so consider yourself lucky.lol

some great lifts though,im only a coulple of pounds lighter than you and am very similar size and shape(looking at the pics) and bench nowhere near the same as you.so fair play.

i might be an idiot but is superdrol the same as anadrol ???and how come your just running that alone?

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

> dont get women in my gym,so consider yourself lucky.lol
> 
> some great lifts though,im only a coulple of pounds lighter than you and am very similar size and shape(looking at the pics) and bench nowhere near the same as you.so fair play.
> 
> i might be an idiot but is superdrol the same as anadrol ???*and how come your just running that alone*?


Superdrol is fairly toxic to your liver. I feel like it would be beneficial to stack something like Methoxy TST with it, but it would just be too much stress on the liver.

----------


## UpstateTank

> dont get women in my gym,so consider yourself lucky.lol
> 
> some great lifts though,im only a coulple of pounds lighter than you and am very similar size and shape(looking at the pics) and bench nowhere near the same as you.so fair play.
> 
> *i might be an idiot but is superdrol the same as anadrol???*and how come your just running that alone?


superdrol is nothing like a-bombs. Its a designer steroid that is more or less a dht deriviative, being originally derived from masteron .

----------


## number twelve

> dont get women in my gym,so consider yourself lucky.lol
> 
> some great lifts though,im only a coulple of pounds lighter than you and am very similar size and shape(looking at the pics) and bench nowhere near the same as you.so fair play.
> 
> i might be an idiot but is superdrol the same as anadrol???and how come your just running that alone?


thanks bro

i work out at my school gym and there are plenty of ladies to entertain me. lol

my body has always seemed willing to get stronger before it got bigger, and thats fine with me! lol. however, im hoping to add a lil size from this cycle in addition to the strength.

----------


## number twelve

just calves and stomach today. my bis feel pretty sore.

i have work tonight at the bar and then its chest tomorrow!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UpstateTank

> just calves and stomach today. my bis feel pretty sore.
> 
> *i have work tonight at the bar* and then its chest tomorrow!


no drinking mister!

----------


## number twelve

> no drinking mister!



i knoww haha thats the last thing i would do :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

after an awesome night last night (no drinking of course) i slept till 3 pm.
when i woke up i had 3 meals before the gym.
meal 1: oats with weight gainer shake
Meals 2 &3 were a package of chicken breasts split into 2 meals with a weight gainer shake (i need to go food shopping) i took my SD with my 2nd meal.

chest today:

flat dumbell press:
75 x 5
85 x 5
115 x 5 <- personal best
95 x 10
95 x 8

Incline db
85 x 6
75 x 8 superset with db fly's (40 lbs)

2 sets cable fly's 
1 set pullovers (65)

i was really happy with that heavy set of the 115's. i had never even attempted 115's b4. i was working out with a kid who has done sd in the past, he said its just in my head right now since i have only been taking it 3 days. whatever. im having awesome workouts.
also note that i do a differant chest workout everytime. next week i might do incline barbell first or something.
-12

----------


## number twelve

bump  :7up:

----------


## K.Biz

> after an awesome night last night (no drinking of course) i slept till 3 pm.
> when i woke up i had 3 meals before the gym.
> meal 1: oats with weight gainer shake
> Meals 2 &3 were a package of chicken breasts split into 2 meals with a weight gainer shake (i need to go food shopping) i took my SD with my 2nd meal.
> 
> chest today:
> 
> flat dumbell press:
> 75 x 5
> ...



nice numbers bro. the db only go up to 100lb in my gym  :Frown:  

feeling anything yet? any sides? i know im feelin a lil somthing. and i can tell its gonna be crazy by the mid to end of next week. cant wait :7up:

----------


## number twelve

nah bro im not feelin anything but goodness. i have a lot more mental focus when im in the gym but thats it.

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

> nah bro im not feelin anything but goodness. i have a lot more mental focus when im in the gym but thats it.


How much hawthorne berry are you taking a day? Also, what day are you on right now? 

You are gonna love end of your 2nd week btw :AaGreen22:

----------


## italianplayboy09

> after an awesome night last night (no drinking of course) i slept till 3 pm.
> when i woke up i had 3 meals before the gym.
> meal 1: oats with weight gainer shake
> Meals 2 &3 were a package of chicken breasts split into 2 meals with a weight gainer shake (i need to go food shopping) i took my SD with my 2nd meal.
> 
> chest today:
> 
> flat dumbell press:
> 75 x 5
> ...


i noticed a strength increase on my 3rd or 4th day so sounds normal to feel it now being only on your 3rd day. the gains from the oxodrol are nice and dry.

----------


## number twelve

> How much hawthorne berry are you taking a day? Also, what day are you on right now? 
> 
> You are gonna love end of your 2nd week btw



sup bro im tryin to get in 1500 mg a day..i gotta pick up some more i just ran out.


im lovin this stuff already!

----------


## number twelve

my chest is destroyed, i just ordered some creatine to help with the soreness. i pretty much just rested and ate like a beast today.
shoulders tomorrow.

----------


## K.Biz

> my chest is destroyed, i just ordered some creatine to help with the soreness. i pretty much just rested and ate like a beast today.
> shoulders tomorrow.


I just destroyed my chest this morning. but i like the soreness... kinda creepy i guess haha. where your numbers? keep it up bro!

----------


## number twelve

> I just destroyed my chest this morning. but i like the soreness... kinda creepy i guess haha. where your numbers? keep it up bro!



oh i most definately love the soreness too lol

----------


## number twelve

i made the mistake today of engaging in "alternate cardio" this morning so i wasnt feeling at full strength. lol im gonna try to avoid doing that anymore but its hard to turn down ass ya know? lol

anyhoo..
shoulder day:

db press:
65 x 5
75 x 5
85 x 5
90 x 2 supersetted with 65 x 2 <- this fried my shoulders
65 x 10

Upright rows:

65 x 10
85 x 10
105 x 10

Lateral DB raises

25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 8 supersetted w/ 25 x 8

Barbell shrugs
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10
495 x 8
405 x 8 <- squeezed really hard at the top

rear db raises layin on incline bench (rear delts)
25 x failure 
then got up off the bench and did bent over rear db raises with the same weight to finish my shoulders off.

had a pretty solid workout today. i didnt have that mental tenacity that i have had the past few days, most likely due to what i was doign a few hours b4 i was in the gym. :7up:  lol
i still had a great pump tho.

legs tomorrow. im really looking forward to not walking and probably puking.
im gonna bump up to 2 pills tomorrow.
yeaaa boiii

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

good #'s 12...keep it up bro!

----------


## number twelve

thanks man!

----------


## K.Biz

> i made the mistake today of engaging in "alternate cardio" this morning so i wasnt feeling at full strength. lol im gonna try to avoid doing that anymore but its hard to turn down ass ya know? lol
> 
> anyhoo..
> shoulder day:
> 
> db press:
> 65 x 5
> 75 x 5
> 85 x 5
> ...


are you gonna start taking 2 in the morning and 2 later??

----------


## number twelve

no lol 2 total. 1 am 1 pm

----------


## K.Biz

> no lol 2 total. 1 am 1 pm


oh yeah good call. i started that way. i skipped the 10mg a day week. started at 20mg insted. i felt that 10mg just was a waste of time. so im gonna do 20/20/ 30

or mabye even 20/30/40 but that seems a lil harsh for my first cycle.

----------


## number twelve

yeh i heard that over 30 mgs, the sides get a lot worse

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

I too am toying with the idea of bumping up to 40mg for the 4th week. The gains are still coming, but being calorie deficient on a cut is not helping the situation much. Bumping up to 30mg's I haven't really felt all that much, but also have only done legs so far. 

Tonight is chest though, so we will see if 30mg's has the mental effect I am hoping it will.

----------


## number twelve

> I too am toying with the idea of bumping up to 40mg for the 4th week. The gains are still coming, but being calorie deficient on a cut is not helping the situation much. Bumping up to 30mg's I haven't really felt all that much, but also have only done legs so far. 
> 
> Tonight is chest though, so we will see if 30mg's has the mental effect I am hoping it will.


good luck bro lemme know how it goes!

----------


## number twelve

about to hit the gym in a few minutes...i started to feel really sleepy about an hour ago. i think this is the first side that im experiencing. :Frown:

----------


## K.Biz

> about to hit the gym in a few minutes...i started to feel really sleepy about an hour ago. i think this is the first side that im experiencing.



yup this started happening to me as well. but its not to bad. i think the "legarthy" on these cycles isnt that bad. or im just not feeling it badly enough. but push through it man, im up 10 pounds  :AaGreen22:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

wuddup #12 and K.Biz, 

Good thread. I'm actually on week #3 and bumped up to 30mg SD today. Should be feeling the most this week.. I didnt start a tread b/c I didnt have that much time on my hands.. Anyways, keep pumpin' I'll be checking in from time to time!!

----------


## number twelve

> wuddup #12 and K.Biz, 
> 
> Good thread. I'm actually on week #3 and bumped up to 30mg SD today. Should be feeling the most this week.. I didnt start a tread b/c I didnt have that much time on my hands.. Anyways, keep pumpin' I'll be checking in from time to time!!


thanks for the support bro.
keep me posted on how your cycle goes

----------


## number twelve

ok so i stated b4 i was feeling lethargy, but i solved that problem with NO shotgun and master of puppets.
today i had one of the best workouts of my life. i am happy to say i have been feeling like that after every workout lately.
i am up about 1-2 lbs but i definatly look more solid. my stomach is much more defined than it previously was, and the only thing i have changed was that i started sd. so it must be that.

legs:
2 sets warmup leg extensions

squats:
135 x 10
225 x 5
225 x 1 (just trying to activate all my quads and get really loose)
315 x 5
385 x 2 !
315 x 6
225 x 10

walking bb lunges

155 x 8 (left and right counts for 1)
155 x 8 then repped out squats till failure
then had to go to the bathroom and try to hold back vomit. which i managed to do lol

leg press
(# of plates on each side/reps)
4 x 10
6 x 10
10 x 6 

stiff leg dead lifts standing on a plymetric box (really focus on destroying hamstrings)
135 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10

2 sets single leg extensions till failure


basically had to be carried out of the gym haha
im sitting at my comp right now and im absolutely fried.

-12

----------


## K.Biz

> basically had to be carried out of the gym haha
> im sitting at my comp right now and im absolutely fried.
> 
> -12



keep up the good work bro! good lookin numbers

----------


## number twelve

> keep up the good work bro! good lookin numbers


thanks man!

----------


## number twelve

just resting today. my legs are destroyed to say the least. i have been eating like crazy all day. im gonna try to eat more protein when i eat a heavy carb meal (pasta) cause i feel like i keep crashing at around 4 30 pm after i eat.
arms manana.
-12

----------


## number twelve

ok had a rediculous workout today, but first i want to say that i lost my temper over something i would usually keep cool over, so i need to keep that in check.
i am 4 lbs so im pretty happy about that.

Arms today:

Straight bar Tricep Pushdowns:
3 sets entire rack for 15 reps (warm up)

Wide grip bb curls:
65 x 10
85 x 10
105 x 8 <- stronger than last time
135 x 3

Close Grip bench

135 x 5
185 x 5 ( this was flying off my chest it felt like nothing )
225 x 5
265 x 2 (holy shit)
205 x 10 

Close grip preacher curls
90 x 10
110 x 8
100 x 8 superset with 80 x 6 <- rediculous pump

Layin on an incline bench overhead tricep extension:
80 x 12 ( went superslow and flexed really hard )
90 x 10 (went slow again and took a wide grip )

single arm db kickbacks
20 x 10 each arm

db hammer curls
50 x 10
55 x 6

reg db curls
50 x 8 ss with 40 x 10

Had an awesome workout today. i feel like i can just pick a rediculous weight that i have never even thought of doing b4 and just do it. i.e. 265 close grip. so that is a great feeling and hopefully itll continue! the weight gain is nice too i have been eating like im going to the electric chair. lol
-12

----------


## K.Biz

damn dude rippin those arms to shreds. great numbers on that closed grip bench by the way. make sure you dont overtrain.

----------


## number twelve

> damn dude rippin those arms to shreds. great numbers on that closed grip bench by the way. make sure you dont overtrain.


thanks brotha! im tryin to make sure i dont overtrain.
doin back today tho.

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

Good moves on the weight gain and good workouts... I have noticed a little bit of increased aggression as well, mostly just get really impatient. Try to keep it under control, because I think it is absolute crap when people talk about "roid rage ". All this rage is just from people thinking they are badasses and trying to have an excuse.

----------


## number twelve

> Good moves on the weight gain and good workouts... I have noticed a little bit of increased aggression as well, mostly just get really impatient. Try to keep it under control, because I think it is absolute crap when people talk about "roid rage". All this rage is just from people thinking they are badasses and trying to have an excuse.


yeh i agree. i got heated cause i thought i lost my car keys but i guess it could be better described as frustration than anger. but then i found them so its all good lol

----------


## K.Biz

> yeh i agree. i got heated cause i thought i lost my car keys but i guess it could be better described as frustration than anger. but then i found them so its all good lol



I have also noticed some agrivation as well. like driving today guy in front of me stopped so short for a squirell. i like held on my horn and tweaked it for a min. then i was like wow i flipped it hahaha

----------


## D-Bo Dre

You guys are monsters :Evil2:  - :Wink/Grin:  
Keep pumpin! I'm up 9lbs!

----------


## number twelve

did back today...i probably should have taken the day off and hit it tomorrow cause my arms and legs are still shot.
i had a good workout tho but it wasnt a rediculous one like they have been the past few days...anyhoo
well first i wanna say i do at least 50 chins every time i walk in the gym so im not ognna count that

wide grip weighted chins:
(# of 45 lb plates/reps)
1 x 8
2 x 6
1 x 7 dropped to body weight till failure

i was feeling like a vag. today, my legs are still so sore and from hitting bi's yesterday i was just not feeling at full strength so i didnt do dead lifts today.

under hand grip bb rows
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10 (no problem) <- personal best by far

bent over db rows
125 x 10 each hand

db shrugs
2 sets of 125 x 15 squeezing for 3 secs at the top.
(125 is the heaviest db my gym has)

after this set i was like ****k this..i was feeling really burned out.
so i did a few sets of db pullovers and situps and one set of wide grip T bar rows and got outta there.

----------


## number twelve

p.s.
im gonna take the day off tomorrow and then hit chest on saturday so we'll see how that goes.
i got work tonight so i wont be around but keep the comments coming! 
-12

----------


## number twelve

just resting today i def need it after liftin hard all week and then working till 4 am last night.

chest tomorrow

-12

----------


## number twelve

resting yesterday was definately a good idea...
i did some cardio this morning... i went to a bjj class and got a good sweat going. i also bumped up to 3 pills today which equals 36 mg's. i am not going any higher. im still only up about 4-5 lbs in body weight, but i dont care, as youll see from my chest workout today, i gained about 40 lbs on my flat bench over the past week. so yeaah im pretty happy with how things are going. lol
chest today:

flat BB bench
135 x 5
225 x 5 <- this made me laugh cause it felt so light i thought i could do 15 reps if i wanted
275 x 1 <-great explosion so i only did one rep so i didnt tire myself out
315 x 1  :7up:  
315 x 1
275 x 4

Incline DB press

95 x 8
110 x 5
95 x 7
90 x 8 supersetted with 40 lbs incline db fly's x 8 <- rediculous burn

i wanted to keep going but i dont wanna overtrain and basically maxed out today, so i called it a day. pretty happy with how things went. this stuff is clearly working. and im only in my 2nd week. the only sides im feeling so far are my family jewels might have shrunk down a tad. but besides that im only feelin good things!  :Wink/Grin:  

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

awesome #'s 12!

----------


## number twelve

thanks bro

----------


## Attila_the_Hun

that increase in bench is crazy man.

----------


## number twelve

> that increase in bench is crazy man.


yeh bro im liking the results so far...are you thinking about running a cycle?

----------


## number twelve

my chest is feeling effed up from yesterday i just rested today, ate about 8 meals lol gonna hit Bi's tomorrow

-12

----------


## number twelve

owned Bis today.

did some higher rep type stuff..had a rediculous pump and burned like crazy

alt. Db curls

45x12
50x 10
50x 10

close grip preacher

90 x 10
110 x 5 supersetted with 70 till failure

db hammer curls

55 x 10
50 x 12
50 x 10
50 x 10

1 set wide grip crazy 8's with 75 lb bb

90 degree preacher with 70 lb bb till failure

1 set concentration curls with 25 lb db for 10 reps in each hand.

had a sick burn and pump today. everyone at the gym is really starting to notice that im looking a lot bigger. 

im on a weird split so im doing chest again tomorrow...its a long story lol but i am getting really good results from it.

-12

----------


## notorious_mem

ive been doing a high rep workout for bout a month now and ive been killin my body.

----------


## number twelve

yeh im always changing stuff up its real good to do

----------


## number twelve

well i think i have gotten everything out of my routine of hitting chest twice next week im gonna go back to hitting it just once. i didnt have a great workout today, but the fact that my shoulder was barking a little bit definately didnt help. 

Incline BB bench

135 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 4
225 x 6
185 x 10

Flat DB press

90 x 5
105 x 5
95 x 8

1 set of db pullover with 65 lb db for 15 reps

3 sets of cable flys

if my shoulder wasnt an issue today i think i would have had a much better workout... im gonna rest again tomorrow and hopefully ill be good to go on thursday.

-12

----------


## number twelve

just gonna doin some cardio and hit the heavy bag today and i wanna give my body a day off from weights.

going to destroy shoulders tomorrow.  :Evil2:

----------


## number twelve

had an awesome workout today.
im def feeling lethargic throughout the day, i have been wondering why i cant get up in the morning and i finally put 2 + 2 together and realized its from the sd. aside from that im not feelin much sides.

shoulders

db press

60 x 5
80 x 5
95 x 4 <- effin retard spotting me, he ****ed me up i could have def done more.  :Icon Pissedoff:  
90 x 8

seated military press with no back

135 x 5
135 x 7 <- rested an extra minute
135 x 7

lateral db raises

20 x 10
25 x 10
30 x 8 ss with 20 till failure

BB shrugs
(# of plates on each side x reps )
1 x 8
2 x 8 
3 x 8
4 x 8
5 x 8
6 x 6  :AaGreen22:  felt pretty bad ass shrugging 6 plates lol
4 x 10 squeezing for 3 seconds at the top of every rep

rear db raises lying on an incline bench

20 x 10
20 x 10 ss with 15 till failure
20 x 10 ss with 15 till failure

as tank would say..DUN

also im up to 190 and im def leaner than i was b4 i started this cycle

legs tomorrowwww

----------


## UpstateTank

> *as tank would say..DUN*


 :BbAily:  

you got some crazy numbers goin there 12 keep it up!

----------


## K.Biz

uhhh dude your shrug numbers are rediculous.

----------


## number twelve

:7up:  ^^^^ thanks biz and tank!

----------


## notorious_mem

585lbs on shrugs???????? nice numbers man.

----------


## number twelve

> 585lbs on shrugs???????? nice numbers man.


is that what it is?? lol i never did the math 



squatttttinnnnn tonight woo hoo crazy friday!

----------


## number twelve

legs today

in retrospect i should have gone to bed last night before 5 30 am and not engaged in type 2 cardio multiple times LOL
i didnt feel that explosiveness in my quads that i usually do. so i decided to focus on hamstring today.

squats

135 x 10
225 x 10 
315 x 5 <- no problem but on this set i felt that lack of explosiveness
405 x 0 lol i just went right down and got stuck lol so i was like eff this! 
225 x 10

lying hamstring curls

90 x 15
110 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 8
130 x 6 supersetted with 110 for another 5
130 x 6 supersetted with 110 for another 5

3 step ups holding 65 lb db for 10 reps 

3 sets leg extensions squeezing at the top (im not even gonna say that weight cause ever machine is gauged differantly)

my workout was solid but i felt like a puss for not beasting the 405. next week.

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

you better watch out for that type 2 cardio bro...itlll get to ya LOL

----------


## number twelve

well i can safely say, i owned shit at the gym today. basically whenever i have been taking the day off, im an animal the next day. today was no differant lol. i apologize if im coming off as cocky, but i am in disbelief of how i am reacting to this shit.
i weighed in at 191 today.

arms

wide grip pushdowns:

2 sets with the entire rack plus weight on the top for 12 reps

barbell curls:

65 x 10
85 x 8
105 x 8 
135 x 4 <- doubled what i have ever done b4

close grip bench:

135 x 5
225 x 6 <- great explosion
275 x 1 <- owned it
*295 x 1* <- um yea. lol
225 x 8

close grip preacher curls:
90 x 10
110 x 6 superstted with 70 x 6

90 degree preacher curls

70 x 14 <- nice burn

Skull crushers

80 x 10
110 x 8

incline tricep extensions
80 x 10

layin on incline seated db curls
35 x 10 supersetted with db concentration curl with 20 lb db for 8 reps each hane

standing overhead tricep extension with straight bar

75 x 8 supersetted with db kickbacks with 20 lb db x 10 each hand

OUT

i was pretty shot after the close grip bench and preacher curls so didnt do too many sets after. one good thing about my legs not being destroyed like they were last week is ill be able to deadlift tomorrow and see where i am on that! yeaaaa kidddd

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

goddamn killer workout 12

 :Bowdown:

----------


## number twelve

thanks dawg

----------


## D-Bo Dre

Nice progress 12! Just curious if lathargy has played a factor yet? ANyways, keep pumpin' bro!

----------


## number twelve

> Nice progress 12! Just curious if lathargy has played a factor yet? ANyways, keep pumpin' bro!


i didnt think it was, but then i realized i have been sleeping 11 hours a day and not going to any classes prior to 12 30 in the afternoon. lol so yea i guess im feelin that. in terms of working out, i have no problem gettin up for that haha

----------


## number twelve

5 days left. NOO i dont want this party to end!

i ate great today, i got in an extra meal b4 my workout so i was happy about that.
weighed in at 191.

Back:

Deadlifts:
135 x 5 
225 x 5
315 x 5 <- felt like nothing
405 x 2 <- felt mad light
455 x 1 <- yeaa kidd, i kinda pysched myself out on this set, i think i could have gotten another rep
365 x 10
365 x 3 <- gassed

Wide grip pull downs
the numbering is weird, but long story short i racked it for 8 reps for 2 sets, on the second set i did a drop set till failure.

underhand Bent over barbell rows supersetted with wide grip T bar rows

225 x 8 ss 2 plates x 10
185 x 8 ss 2 plates & 25 for 10


2 sets wide grip chins till failure

2 sets close grip T bar rows with 2 plates and 25 for 10 reps each

2 sets pull overs <- got a nice stretch

DUN

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

as rob from "rob and big" would do

DO WORK SON...22s!!!!!!

 :LOL: 

nice job on the dl's 2day bro!

----------


## EcToMoRpHiAn

> as rob from "rob and big" would do
> 
> DO WORK SON...22s!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> nice job on the dl's 2day bro!


hahahahaha :LOL:  

God I love that show...

Good numbers #12 get back to me about that thread idea if still interested...

----------


## number twelve

yeah bro ill get some pics in the next few days

----------


## K.Biz

> 5 days left. NOO i dont want this party to end!
> 
> i ate great today, i got in an extra meal b4 my workout so i was happy about that.
> weighed in at 191.
> 
> Back:
> 
> Deadlifts:
> 135 x 5 
> ...




Yeaaa kidddd hahaa, your numbers blow mine out of the water man. great lifts

----------


## number twelve

thanks brotha

----------


## number twelve

wow my back was so sore today, i couldnt sit still in class without my lower back cramping up. im resting today and eating like crazy. 
chest tomorrow. will have pics on thursday.

----------


## number twelve

well what can i say, my sd cycle has been rediculous. 
i realize some of my gains were definately aided by the mental edge that being "on" gave me. i have a small tear in my rotator cuff that always caused me to hold back in an effort to protect myself from further injury, but while on this stuff, basically, i said **** it im gonna go all out. im saying this today, because my numbers that i put up today might not seem reasonable. and i just want to thank everyone for the support you all gave me.
anyhoo...
chest:

flat bb

135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 1
315 x 1
*365 x 1* (with a small spot)
315 x 2
315 x 2
225 x 10

incline db

90 x 8
110 x 5
110 x 5
95 x 12 supersetted with 30 lb db flys
90 x 10 ss with 30 lb db flys

2 sets db pullovers

DUN

3 days left b4 the show is over.

----------


## UpstateTank

damn congrats on the 365 12

I cant even do 135 LOL

----------


## number twelve

bro i almost feel kinda sad, cause this shit basically sped up my gains by about 3-4 years

----------


## UpstateTank

> bro i almost feel kinda sad, cause this shit basically sped up my gains by about 3-4 years


LOL
thats a good thing bro no reason to be sad 


here this will make you happy  :Smilie: 
 :Dancing Banana:

----------


## number twelve

thanks tank! 
your such a sweetie
 :LOL:

----------


## notorious_mem

nice bench bro.

----------


## K.Biz

365? dude take a bow. your gonna destroy that bench on the pp cycle. can u say 400lb's? 

Insane lifts!

----------


## number twelve

haha hopefully ill keep the gains i have made. i am having trouble thinking about a 400 lb bench, 4 weeks ago i couldnt even bench 300 lol.
im taking pics tonight so if u and ecto wanna get that thread ill be down.

----------


## K.Biz

word, get that started with him because i dont have a camera...  :Frown:  but my buddies got one, i just am running around a lot its a pain for me. i worked 13 hours already today... and now im going to the gym, so ill try my best to get those pics out.

----------


## Anaboxa34

Bro awesome log, just wanted to say good work with all your lifts. I just read through the whole thing and i think this log just sold me on superdrol. Besides lethargy have you seen any other sides, acne etc. I'm interested to know how pct goes. Good luck

----------


## number twelve

nah man no sides besides lethargy

----------


## number twelve

i get in the gym today to do Bi's my roommate brought his camera so i get myself rediculously pumped up and he goes to take the pics and his ****ing camera dies...and then i punched a locker lol. so my workout sucked after that because of the dissappointment and cause my hand was swollen.

anyway

bis

db curls

45 x 12
50 x 10
65 x 6
55 x 8

seated incline db curls
40 x 8
40 x 8

90 degree db preacher curls

50 x 8 each hand
50 x 6 supersetted with 40 x 8

hammer curls

50 x 8
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 8

OUT

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

Locker-1
#12-0

LOL

Good workout today bro!

----------


## Anaboxa34

#12, sorry to keep asking questions but has the sd had any negative effect on your sex drive?

----------


## number twelve

ask away bro thats what we are here for.

i have felt minimal if any other side effects besides lethargy. one thing i have noticed is my package is always in what i call "work out mode" except for after i have sex, in other words, i dont have that "hang" that i normally do.

----------


## number twelve

last day of my cycle. i ended it with a bang. ill have some pics up later..
weighed in at 194
shoulders:

db shoulder press:

55 x 5
85 x 5
110 x 0
110 x 0 again. damn! i knew i could do it, i just couldnt break it off of my shoulders
95 x 6
100 x 6 <- yea boiii

seated militar bb press with no back rest

135 x 6
155 x 5
135 x 5

db lat. raise

25 x 20

BB shrugs
(# plates on each side x reps)
1 x 8
2 x 8
3 x 8
4 x 8
5 x 8
6 x 8
4 x 10 squeezing for 2 secs at the top

rear db raise

20 x 15

OUT

really happy with pressing the 100 lbs but i thought i could have gotten the 110's.

thanks for all the support every1, esp upstate and k. Biz. im gonnna keep up with the log throughout pct as well.
dont 4get to check out my pics!

-12

----------


## notorious_mem

nice shrugs

----------


## number twelve

thannks bro

----------


## number twelve

here is a link to my pics i took today

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=286230

----------


## K.Biz

jesus your huge bro. nice work

----------


## dupa95

quick question why is this in sups sd is a steroid

----------


## dupa95

http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/fo...teroid-sd1.jpg

----------


## dupa95

http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/fo...teroid-sd2.jpg

----------


## dupa95

http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/fo...teroid-sd3.jpg

----------


## UpstateTank

> quick question why is this in sups sd is a steroid


we know its a steroid brother!

ppl just refuse to accept it...try posting a question about superdrol in the steroid forum and see what happens  :Smilie: --"why dont you just use the real stuff", "you know all that prohormone stuff is shit" etc etc

----------


## number twelve

i posted mine here cause upstate posted his here, and whatever he does i do cause he is my idol  :LOL:

----------


## UpstateTank

> i posted mine here cause upstate posted his here, and whatever he does i do cause he is my idol


 :BbAily:  


 :LOL:

----------


## NightTrain

great work #12.... keep it up thru PCT

----------


## number twelve

thanks train, i plan on.
is there anything else i can do to try to keep as much strength as i can. in addition to taking proper pct, eating like im going to the electric chair, and not drinking?

----------


## K.Biz

> thanks train, i plan on.
> is there anything else i can do to try to keep as much strength as i can. in addition to taking proper pct, eating like im going to the electric chair, and not drinking?


watch out, im on day 3... things to be lessing down a lil bit. my bench seemed a lot harder to get up then when i was cycling. but i was still pushing the same weight i gained from the cycle, just seemed harder :Frown:  

also make sure you start your creatine right away, i did not and i can definetly tell that i should have but i didint order it till yesterday.. so im gonna have to wait a lil bit again. im also going to add myogenx cause that lil extrat test can do a lot  :LOL:

----------


## NightTrain

> thanks train, i plan on.
> is there anything else i can do to try to keep as much strength as i can. in addition to taking proper pct, eating like im going to the electric chair, and not drinking?


i dont know man, i didnt loose any strength after coming off my MM/ winztrol cycle.... hell i increased on my incline presses again today and my pct is over

----------


## number twelve

quick update...im actually about to make a porno hahaha

squats

135 x 8
225 x 7
315 x 8
385 x 1
335 x 6
275 x 10

leg press
(# plats on each side x reps)
4 x 10
12 x 10 (all i can fit)
12 x 10 ss with 9 x 10

leg extensions ss with laying hamstring curls
2 sets

135 x 10 ss with 110 x 10

-12

wish me luck in my documentary  :LOL:

----------


## UpstateTank

> *quick update...im actually about to make a porno hahaha
> *
> squats
> 
> 135 x 8
> 225 x 7
> 315 x 8
> 385 x 1
> 335 x 6
> ...


LOL wtf???? please elaborate 12!!!! make sure you  :0blowjob:  on her

 :LOL: 

aside from that kickassjob today

----------


## K.Biz

uhhh goodluck :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

^^^ hahaha
i just put on one of the best sexual performances of my life. 

basically i have been hanging out with this girl for a few weeks and i do very imaginitive things to her to say the least lol. i took tribulus b4 i filmed, it was a great decision. i lasted forever, and i shot a peter north-like load all over her LOL if i can put the film online, i will, cause im an asshole like that.  :LOL: 

oh btw clomid and liquidex taste absolutely horrible!

----------


## UpstateTank

> ^^^ hahaha
> i just put on one of the best sexual performances of my life. 
> 
> basically i have been hanging out with this girl for a few weeks and i do very imaginitive things to her to say the least lol. i took tribulus b4 i filmed, it was a great decision. i lasted forever,* and i shot a peter north-like load all over her LOL if i can put the film online, i will, cause im an asshole like that*. 
> 
> oh btw clomid and liquidex taste absolutely horrible!


ROFLMAO

YOU'RE MY BOY 12!!!!!!

----------


## NightTrain

> ^^^ hahaha
> i just put on one of the best sexual performances of my life. 
> 
> basically i have been hanging out with this girl for a few weeks and i do very imaginitive things to her to say the least lol. i took tribulus b4 i filmed, it was a great decision. i lasted forever, and i shot a peter north-like load all over her LOL if i can put the film online, i will, cause im an asshole like that. 
> 
> oh btw clomid and liquidex taste absolutely horrible!


 :2worship:

----------


## number twelve

haha im glad you all appreciatte my endeavors  :LOL:

----------


## Shane35aa

[QUOTE=number twelve]^^^ hahaha
i just put on one of the best sexual performances of my life. 

basically i have been hanging out with this girl for a few weeks and i do very imaginitive things to her to say the least lol. i took tribulus b4 i filmed, it was a great decision. i lasted forever, and i shot a peter north-like load all over her LOL if i can put the film online, i will, cause im an asshole like that.  :LOL: 

oh btw clomid and liquidex taste absolutely horrible![/QUOTE

Type 2 cardio is a great way to pass time on PCT

----------


## K.Biz

yea bro. clomid is gross! but im kind of used to it now. makes my tounge a lil numb. that i was allergic to it at first but.. im not its just a wierd. haha

----------


## number twelve

> yea bro. clomid is gross! but im kind of used to it now. makes my tounge a lil numb. that i was allergic to it at first but.. im not its just a wierd. haha


biz are you taking your pct with food? i took it before bed after my last meal with a big glass of water.

----------


## number twelve

still feelin really good, im really focusing on keeping my mental intensity.
im about to put this ****ing kids face through a wall who keeps talking shit about me at my gym...saying that im not really moving the weight that i am doing. even though im doing it right in front of him. i dont really care that much, i just dont know why he is hating... :Rant: 

my elbow is hurting from my failed attempts at 110 lb shoulder press the other day, so i cut this workout short.

arms:

close grip bench:

135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 2
295 x 1
*315 x 1*  :7up:  
225 x 8 <- elbow was killing me


after this i just basically did lots of reps with a pretty moderate weight for curls and got outta there.
was really happy about the 315 tho.

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

315 on close grip?? thats all you could put up chump??  :LOL: 


and fvck that kid thats talking shit...next time you're there smash him on top his head with a 45lb plate!

----------


## number twelve

> 315 on close grip?? thats all you could put up chump??


sry i let every1 down by only gaining 20 lbs on my close grip this week

----------


## UpstateTank

> sry i let every1 down by only gaining 20 lbs on my close grip this week


its ok we all make mistakes...just dont let it happen again  :7up:  


 :Wink/Grin:   :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

just restin tonight got a test tomorrow...
i am obsessing over keeping my gains, i never thought i could eat so much lol

question about my lion pct..
right now im taking 100 mg's of clomid = 3 full syringes and .25 mg's of liquidex = 1 full syringe

i am confused because i thought i needed 25 mgs of liquidex, but that would require 25 full syringes, so that obviously isnt correct right??

help a brotha out, some1 clear this up for me!

-12

----------


## K.Biz

> just restin tonight got a test tomorrow...
> i am obsessing over keeping my gains, i never thought i could eat so much lol
> 
> question about my lion pct..
> *right now im taking 100 mg's of clomid = 3 full syringes and .25 mg's of liquidex = 1 full syringe*
> 
> i am confused because i thought i needed 25 mgs of liquidex, but that would require 25 full syringes, so that obviously isnt correct right??
> 
> help a brotha out, some1 clear this up for me!
> ...


your correct... 

25 syringes?.. cmon man :LOL: 

Yo keep eating man! im eating like crazy to. since it was my birthday yesterday i ate filet today and yesterday, both parents took me out seperatly ... there is an advantage to having divorced parents :LOL:  but yea im actuill gaining weight through my pct its sweet

----------


## UpstateTank

LOL you do not want to take 25mgls of l-dex 12!

----------


## number twelve

:Nutkick:  

lol i wonder what would happen? not that im gonna try to find out  :1laugh:

----------


## number twelve

back today.
still feelin real good, i think pct is working cause im still making gains and havent lost much weight. eating like a ****ing horse is helping too  :LOL: 

deadlifts

135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 4
475 x 1
405 x 3
315 x 15 <- thought i was gonna die lol

2 sets wide grip pull downs

bent over bb rows

135 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 3 <- hell yea!

2 sets close grip T bar rows

cable pull overs

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

go for 500 next time chump!


 :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> go for 500 next time chump!



yeah for real.. who puts 475 on and doesnt go for 500? :Wink/Grin:  


ha great lifts man, hows ur back feel today? :LOL:  keep up the great work :7up:

----------


## number twelve

500 issss a nice round number lol i was planning on going for it.

i just hope i keep this shit when im done and its out of my system.

----------


## K.Biz

hey page 5 Celebrate!  :Bbintheclub:  

haha i hope i keep all my gains as well. but i dont plan on taking to much time off. i want to get on my pp cycle or m1t ( if i can find it) asap

----------


## number twelve

all i gotta say is **** yea. im still getting stronger, i have the sickest job where i am hookin up with drunk hoes on a nightly basis. life is good. LOL

chest

Incline BB

135 x 5
225 x 4
275 x 2
295 x 1  :LOL:  yeeeaa kid
225 x 7 going really slow on the way down

Flat db press

80 x 6
90 x 5
115 x 3
105 x 6
85 x 13

1 set of cable pull overs

OUT

still feelin good, man i hope i can hold on to my strength. why is it that im still getting stronger even tho i have been off this shit for about a week? i dont look the same as i did when on, i dont have the sick pumps, but im still moving more weight every time. and im fine with that lol

-12

----------


## number twelve

i am thinking about dropping my clomid does down already to about 70 mg and my liquidex to .5 mg. and adding in myogenx starting off with 3 a day.

2 reasons:
a. im feeling as if im recovering very well.
b. these bottles are almost half way done already! wtf?

-12

what do u all think

----------


## number twelve

bump to my question above

anddd

bis today

BB curls

65 x 10
85 x 10
105 x 8
145 x 3
115 x 7

reverse preacher 90 degree one armed db curls <- lol

2 sets with 50 x 8 each arms

1 set of incline db curls with 40's x 10

hammer curls

50 x 10
55 x 8
50 x 12

out

Im DDing tonight. cause im a nice guy like that.

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

> i am thinking about dropping my clomid does down already to about 70 mg and my liquidex to .5 mg. and adding in myogenx starting off with 3 a day.
> 
> 2 reasons:
> a. im feeling as if im recovering very well.
> b. these bottles are almost half way done already! wtf?
> 
> -12
> 
> what do u all think


theres really no way to tell if you're actually recovering besides a bloodtest, but if you feel like you're recovering fine there should b nothing wrong with dropping the dosage down.

I was in the same boat as you for my m1t cycle, so i actually dropped my clomid dosage as well.

----------


## number twelve

ok thanks tank, im dropping down tonight to 70 mg's aka 2 full syringes

----------


## UpstateTank

do it do it!

----------


## number twelve

thanks starsky  :LOL:

----------


## UpstateTank

no problem hutch

LOL

----------


## K.Biz

i will be entering my 3rd week of PCT tomo, and im getting a lil sketched about my bottle as well, i might end up doing my last 2 weeks at 35mg, cause i dont have another 45 bucks and i dont feel like ordering a new bottle of this GREAT tasting stuff :LOL:  until my next cycle.

----------


## number twelve

> i will be entering my 3rd week of PCT tomo, and im getting a lil sketched about my bottle as well, i might end up doing my last 2 weeks at 35mg, cause i dont have another 45 bucks and i dont feel like ordering a new bottle of this GREAT tasting stuff until my next cycle.



yeh lol

i added in myongenx yesterday, but already b4 that, my nuts got back to full size/strength pretty quickly

----------


## K.Biz

> yeh lol
> 
> i added in myongenx yesterday, but already b4 that, my nuts got back to full size/strength pretty quickly


Mine to. i was in "full swing" :LOL:  by like the end of week 1 mabye even before that.

----------


## number twelve

> Mine to. i was in "full swing" by like the end of week 1 mabye even before that.



 :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

chest today

i slept wrong last night cause i had some1 in my bed, so my entire left side was in a rediculous amount of pain. so i kinda took it easy, first time in a month i didnt attempt a new personal best, but i did differant kinda shit, im sure ill be feeling it tomorrow


flat BB
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 3
345 x 2
375 x 5

Incline DB
70 x 24 <- goddamn that burned
70 x 21

3 sets of cable flys

OUT

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

LMFAO 24 reps????

thats what i like to see!

----------


## number twelve

yea man major change from the norm!

----------


## notorious_mem

burn baby burn

----------


## number twelve

shoulders today.

weighed in at 189

seated bb press with no back support

135 x 8
155 x 5
185 x 4
135 x 9

BB shrugs

1 x 8
2 x 8
3 x 8
4 x 8
5 x 8
6 x 1 <- just wanted to feel it b4 i jumped up
*7 x 2*
6 x 8
4 x 15

arnolds

55 x 10
70 x 8

side lat raises

25 x 12
30 x 10

OUT

-12

----------


## number twelve

Legs today, down 2 lbs in body weight but everyone at the gym said i looked the same.
im gonna keep my log going, i kinda like tracking myself on how im doing. i hope you all dont mind and still offer some feedback now and then..

squizzats

135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 5
385 x 1
405 x 1
315 x 8

Walking BB lunges (length of the gym and back, about 10 steps each leg)

155

185 ss with squats at the end with same weight

leg press
# plates x reps
4 x 8
11 x 12 ss with 8 x 8 <- almost puked

2 sets leg extension ss with laying leg curls

DUN

-12

----------


## number twelve

question:
do i need to worry about bringing my clomid and Liquidex on a plane? do i need to hide it? can i get in trouble??

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

i wouldnt bring that stuff on a plane 12!

its just as illegal to have w/o a prescrip as regular AAS

----------


## number twelve

shitttt so what should i do??? im flying to columbus ohio tomorrow for UFC 68

----------


## UpstateTank

how far into pct are u?

----------


## number twelve

about 2 weeks, both bottles (l-dex and clomid) are more than half done.

what if i check my bag, and put them in that? instead of trying to carry them on the plane with me.

----------


## K.Biz

no dont do that either. they might think its some kind of like Chemical bomb or somthing. i would just bring your myogenx and mega dose ur clmoid at 105mg tonight and tomorrow before u leave and keep that myogenx intake as high as possible.

and if shit goes down u can join me with the letro  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

i just realized, i can pour the clomid and liquidex into other bottles of legal stuff...would that contaminate it at all?

----------


## K.Biz

how long u goin to ohio for?

----------


## number twelve

> and if shit goes down u can join me with the letro


LOL i would rather NOT!

----------


## UpstateTank

just b CAREFUL 12!

and call me if ya need bail  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

> how long u goin to ohio for?


just for the weekend but then im goin home to NY for my spring break

----------


## number twelve

> just b CAREFUL 12!
> 
> and call me if ya need bail



haha thanks bro hopefully a rectal cavity search and jail is not in my future.

----------


## number twelve

yesterday was my last day of PCT. i feel i am fully recovered. i am going to keep taking myogenx, i love the way i feel and the way i "hang" when im on it  :LOL:  i have been eating liek a beast throughout the entire pct, so my bf is a tad higher than it was. im gonna start doing cardio again next week once or twice a week so that should lean me out a lil. i havent been making gains as much as i was, but im maintaining everything pretty well so hopefully that will continue.

my final stats are:
189 lbs 

365 flat bench
415 squat
475 deadlift

im laying out another cycle to run probably in the next few months or so. most likely phera plex and sd. unless i can get my hands on some anavar  :LOL: 

-12

----------


## sock

> yesterday was my last day of PCT. i feel i am fully recovered. i am going to keep taking myogenx, i love the way i feel and the way i "hang" when im on it  i have been eating liek a beast throughout the entire pct, so my bf is a tad higher than it was. im gonna start doing cardio again next week once or twice a week so that should lean me out a lil. i havent been making gains as much as i was, but im maintaining everything pretty well so hopefully that will continue.
> 
> my final stats are:
> 189 lbs 
> 
> 365 flat bench
> 415 squat
> 475 deadlift
> 
> ...


Awesome gains, particularly 80 lbs to your bench. How long are you planning to run myogenex?

----------


## K.Biz

> yesterday was my last day of PCT. i feel i am fully recovered. i am going to keep taking myogenx, i love the way i feel and the way i "hang" when im on it  i have been eating liek a beast throughout the entire pct, so my bf is a tad higher than it was. im gonna start doing cardio again next week once or twice a week so that should lean me out a lil. i havent been making gains as much as i was, but im maintaining everything pretty well so hopefully that will continue.
> 
> my final stats are:
> 189 lbs 
> 
> 365 flat bench
> 415 squat
> 475 deadlift
> 
> ...


Ding! hahaha. im planning mine out as well. im lookin into 4 weeks of PP/ IDS mass tabs. or a SD/PP cycle. i have enough SD left for another 3 weeks cycle at 30mg so ill prob just be doing pp/sd. when do u plan on running it? i have a date in my head im thinking about. im thinking either april 12th or the 19th.

----------


## number twelve

> Awesome gains, particularly 80 lbs to your bench. How long are you planning to run myogenex?


forever haha jk i have about a week left with this bottle and then ill see how i feel.

----------


## number twelve

> Ding! hahaha. im planning mine out as well. im lookin into 4 weeks of PP/ IDS mass tabs. or a SD/PP cycle. i have enough SD left for another 3 weeks cycle at 30mg so ill prob just be doing pp/sd. when do u plan on running it? i have a date in my head im thinking about. im thinking either april 12th or the 19th.



the 19th sounds good to me. let me know what you wanna do.

----------


## NewVader

is oxodrol-12 legal? is it the same as oxevol?

how can they be legal if ph have been banned? sorry, don't know much about ph/ prosteroids.

what's the best place to buy it?

----------


## K.Biz

> is oxodrol-12 legal? is it the same as oxevol?
> 
> how can they be legal if ph have been banned? sorry, don't know much about ph/ prosteroids.
> 
> what's the best place to buy it?


They clone it. and give it a diff name, and then that gets banned, until they ban the actual compound. i have a feeling thse compounds will be around for a while.

----------


## K.Biz

> the 19th sounds good to me. let me know what you wanna do.


Well i know we were talking about running logs together so. i would say the 19th is good. and I decided im going to be running a pp/sd cycle. Thats your plan as well right?

anyway lets kick the shit out of our livers again :Nutkick:  haha and i would say the 19th is a good plan.

----------


## Anaboxa34

The one thing i regret about my SD cycle is that i didnt use it as a kick start for a long (12 weeker) cycle. I dont suppose you guys would be open to using your next (oral) cycle as a kick start to perhaps like a 12 week test e cycle or something? 

Anyways just throwing that out there, i'll be looking forward to your watching your progress either way.

----------


## number twelve

> The one thing i regret about my SD cycle is that i didnt use it as a kick start for a long (12 weeker) cycle. I dont suppose you guys would be open to using your next (oral) cycle as a kick start to perhaps like a 12 week test e cycle or something? 
> 
> Anyways just throwing that out there, i'll be looking forward to your watching your progress either way.


i dont have the balls to stick myself  :1laugh:

----------


## number twelve

> Well i know we were talking about running logs together so. i would say the 19th is good. and I decided im going to be running a pp/sd cycle. Thats your plan as well right?
> 
> anyway lets kick the shit out of our livers again haha and i would say the 19th is a good plan.


haha sounds good


if i can choose between original superdrol and a clone such as oxevol, which one should i go with?

----------


## K.Biz

I mean if you can get the orginal. why not. but im sure the clone isnt gonna be to much different... hence the word "clone"  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

well i dont know what would be best, the original superdrol is just superdrol, nothing else, while the clones have other stuff added, the oxodrol i took had green tea and some other stuff. the oxevol has Vitamin B12	12mcg	200%
Vitamin C	60mg	100%
Vanadyl	4mg	*
2a, 17a-Dimethyl-17b-Hydroxy-5a-Etiocholan-3-One	12mg	
Anabolic Multiplier Proprietary Complex	2500mcg	
(Bergamottin, Hoelen, Bupleurum)
Gonad Axis Proprietary Complex	2000mcg	
(Tribulus 40%, Kudzu, Maca, Dodder Seed)
Liver Assist & Antioxidant Proprietary Blend	4100mcg	
(Milk Thistle, Green Tea, Alpha Lipoic Acid, MSM, Ginger)
Red Kidney Bean	100mg	

it just sounds like there is some safety stuff added to the oxevol and other clones.

tank, whats your take on this?

----------


## Shane35aa

I'm taking Methly Masteron by LGL. Its the same as SD but has a small amount (not enuff) of milk thistle and Hawthorne berry added. 

Upstates on spring break sure he'll post after he gets unhungover (if thats a werd) :AaGreen22:

----------


## K.Biz

damnit upstate. u need to inform us if your leaving! hahaha but its all good we got some other smart guys on here

i guess the original SD was released for re-sale again, theres a thread about it. check it out.

----------


## UpstateTank

i did inform everyone i was leaving in the LOUNGE!!!

NE wayz

the stuff you posted 12 looks alright...i just dont think its gonna b enough like shane said

ive never used it but from what ive read trib is a waste of time and $$$$$...it kinda seems like they were going for the garbage dump of ingredients scheme as a way of making their product seem better

----------


## number twelve

> i did inform everyone i was leaving in the LOUNGE!!!
> 
> NE wayz
> 
> the stuff you posted 12 looks alright...i just dont think its gonna b enough like shane said
> 
> ive never used it but from what ive read trib is a waste of time and $$$$$...it kinda seems like they were going for the garbage dump of ingredients scheme as a way of making their product seem better


haha glad your back bro! how was your trip?

so u tihnk ill be better off using the original and selling the clone?

----------


## UpstateTank

> haha glad your back bro! how was your trip?
> 
> so u tihnk ill be better off using the original and selling the clone?


trip was AWESOME  :Big Grin: ...i got fat  :Frown: 

i wuld just stick w/ the original...not saying the one w/ all the other ingredients isnt gonna b as good, but all the extra ingredients arent gonna make the difference like they're trying to portray

----------

